

Why Quantum Computers Are Better Suited for Enslaving Humanity  - jjp9999
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-03/cfqt-hqp032912.php

======
martinkallstrom

      What surprised the researchers is that the quantum simulations are still not as efficient as they could be: they still have to store more information than the process would seem to need.
    
      That suggests quantum theory might not yet be optimized. "What's fascinating to us is that there is still a gap. It makes you think, maybe here's a way of thinking about a theory beyond quantum physics," says Vedral.
    

Here's my thought from this (all absurdity aside): The gap between the
theoretical minimum and the optimal quantum simulation could arise from the
overhead needed to run a simulation inside another simulation.

Perhaps the researchers should calculate the minimal information needed to
simulate the future inside another such simulation?

Using this information, we could predict if we are indeed inside a simulation.
And, if several simulation overhead quantums fit into the gap, within how many
levels of simulation we exist.

------
wladimir
Very interesting. So one could infer the workings of the universe on a deeper
level than quantum mechanics by studying how much information needs to be
stored with a certain statistical representation.

Can we un-editorialize the title though? This has nothing to do with enslaving
anyone.

------
rosser
Holy editorialized title. There's absolutely no basis on which to equate
Matrix-esque reality simulation technology with slavery. Sure, that's one
possible use for it, but so is immortality.

------
drostie
Cute fact: quantum mechanics under Heisenberg was originally called "Matrix
mechanics." ;-)

------
kolinko
I, for one, would welcome our new quantum computer overloads.

